# What kind of a name is Peter Pan BMW?



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Does anyone know why anyone would name a stealership "Peter Pan BMW"?

Search didn't reveal much: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43173&highlight=peter+pan

Didn't think the dealer's forum was the right place to post this.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Maybe the owner's name is Peter Pan. I went to high school with John Do (pronounced Doe).


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Its the Bay area. The name seems appropriate, given the number of Tinkerbells to the north.


----------



## dakarm (Apr 1, 2002)

I've wondered myself. I met the owner once back in 2000. Seemed like a nice guy but his name wasn't Peter Pan. Peter Pan BMW is located about 30miles south of San Francisco.


----------



## bikenski (Jun 16, 2002)

If you click on "Company Info" then "Our Team" from their site, it looks like the General Managing Partner's name is Steve Panos. Probably a play on words related to his name.


----------



## germanblood (Aug 12, 2005)

cwsqbm said:


> Its the Bay area. The name seems appropriate, given the number of Tinkerbells to the north.


:bustingup :fruit: :bustingup


----------



## Adumbration (Jun 23, 2007)

Matthew330Ci said:


> Does anyone know why anyone would name a stealership "Peter Pan BMW"?


Speaking of interesting dealership names, Hassel BMW strikes me an a rather unfortunate name for a dealership.


----------



## Aristanet (Feb 12, 2007)

Adumbration said:


> Speaking of interesting dealership names, Hassel BMW strikes me an a rather unfortunate name for a dealership.


why?


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

Aristanet said:


> why?


The last thing you want from a merchant is a hassle.:rofl:


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

PP BMW is convenient to my workplace, and always provide me with loaners for Insp I/II or overnight warranty work (even though I haven't bought my cars there).

Regarding the name, I suppose it's a play on the story of Peter Pan...."drive a BMW and never grow old (or up)".


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

I suppose it's better than "Jekyll and Hyde BMW."


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

Some other faves- Savage BMW in CA, Sears Imported Autos in MN, Sale BMW in NC


----------



## Difede75 (Jan 15, 2021)

Its called Peter pan BMW because the original owner was named Peter pan. He was an Asian man and was killed by the night stalker Richard ramirez. He started the little car dealership back in the 60's sadly a victim in 1985 to the killer.


----------

